# Are cuffs on pant legs out?



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

I was talking to a local tailor today asking about alterations on my new suit, and when I asked for a quote on the alterations mentioning cuffs, he said he wouldn't recommend getting them. He said that he hasn't even done cuffs in at least a year and a half and that people might think it's an old suit if I did get them. It's a single breasted wool charcoal suit with single pleated pants. And I'm not exactly looking to be modern. I also plan on buying a new pair of penny loafers or something similar (no laces) to wear with this suit for a wedding this June. I've seen other posts on this topic on this forum, but they are a couple years old. What do you guys think?


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

I cuff all my pants on my suits. Generally, the rule is : Cuffs on pleats and no cuffs on flat fronts.

I think your tailor is incorrect that cuffs are out.


----------



## JimB-MI (Apr 28, 2008)

He hasn't done any cuffs because he talks people out of them. And, he's good at it...hasn't done any in a year.

Not sure I agree with the tailor, though. I think it's a matter of personal preference. Cuffs on pleats and plain bottoms on the plain front does still sem to be more typical.


----------



## slav2fashn (Jan 31, 2008)

I think that cuffs don't look very slick.

All of my pants are pleated and I haven't gotten cuffs in over 10 years.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Cuffs on suits is a matter of personal choice. That being said, I for one would never have pants uncuffed on a suit.


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm no fan of cuffs, but you should get them if you want them. They're by no means "out", and so what if they were?

This "rule" about pleats and cuffs going together is often thrown about. I call bullshit. The only rule about cuffs is: never cuff formal trousers.


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

He's talking nonsense. Cuffs or no cuffs are a personal preference and they are classic. What he said about style I don't believe to be true about modern style and know it not to be true about classic style. No cuffs is a more formal touch when viewed from the perspective of formal wear (where there are no cuffs). Either way, if he recommends against it, I'd probably be wary of using his services.

Also - as BOV said, no rule connecting pleats with one's cuffs. If there was one, I'd ignore it if it got in my way.

As an aside, please no loafers, penny or otherwise (possible exception I won't get worked up over, ), with a suit like this, especially to a wedding.

Cordovan


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Personal preference - I think they make pants look finished, other guys hate the look of them, we are equally wrong or right. However, I think even the anti-cuff guys would say that this tailor sounds a bit nutty. One way or the other, he is full of crap. I would be wary of him.

I see you are in Vancouver - that is a city that tends to follow fashion, and is pretty casual. I had trouble finding knowledgeable tailors when I lived there, and found they weren't the best at listening. Trying to get them to believe that I wanted some shirt cuff to show was pretty much impossible.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

I also have one tailor who hates them. I imagine that the story about them being "out of fashion" is just another way of saying this.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Also, for lighter fabrics, having cuffs put more weight on the bottom of the trousers, hence creating a better silhouette, as compared to one w/o cuffs.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I understand that cuffs do not get much respect in the UK or the Continent. I expect that would extend to the Commonwealth as well. In the US, the current convention seems to be cuffs with suits. That does not mean you have to do it that way...


----------



## ZxExN (Apr 1, 2008)

I haven't wore cuffs in a long time.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I like cuffs on pants


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

acidicboy said:


> Also, for lighter fabrics, having cuffs put more weight on the bottom of the trousers, hence creating a better silhouette, as compared to one w/o cuffs.


+1 I cuff all my trousers (suit and odd) for this very reason, despite the fact that they are all flat-fronts.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

In / out = fashion = bad
Timeless elegance = style = good


----------



## RLW76 (Mar 17, 2008)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I like cuffs on pants


That should be good enough for all to agree: cuffs it is! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

I agree that this guy must not like cuffs. Actually I don't think the guy I talked to is the tailor himself - He's either the owner of the store or just someone who works there and I think the manager of the place does the alterations. Also I remember going in there and buying a pair of casual/dressy black shoes that he said I could wear with jeans, which I would never do so obviously he is just a little too modern for my tastes. I think I'll go with the cuffs.

Also, having to do with the shoes, there is a shoe store chain here in Vancouver called Ingledew's where I plan on buying the shoes. Their current catalog can be seen here: https://www.ingledews.com/?action=view_catalog&Join_ID=176971. I wanted to get something like in the image below but someone above suggested against it. Any reasons why? I'll probably go for it anyways.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Mondiale (Jan 24, 2008)

acidicboy said:


> Also, for lighter fabrics, having cuffs put more weight on the bottom of the trousers, hence creating a better silhouette, as compared to one w/o cuffs.


Cuffs aren't the only answer - I have the 'heel guard' material sewn all the way 'round the inside of the bottoms of my trouser legs. Provides the requisite weight without breaking up the clean lines.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Cadillac-89 said:


> I agree that this guy must not like cuffs. Actually I don't think the guy I talked to is the tailor himself - He's either the owner of the store or just someone who works there and I think the manager of the place does the alterations. Also I remember going in there and buying a pair of casual/dressy black shoes that he said I could wear with jeans, which I would never do so obviously he is just a little too modern for my tastes. I think I'll go with the cuffs - Thanks for the replies!


What store if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

Green3 said:


> What store if you don't mind me asking?


It's a place in Mission on 1st called Rex Cox - The only decent clothing store and Men's store in Mission. I may go elsewhere now.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

acidicboy said:


> Also, for lighter fabrics, having cuffs put more weight on the bottom of the trousers, hence creating a better silhouette, as compared to one w/o cuffs.


I agree. Anything less than 12 Oz weight needs cuffs ie most RTW trousers need cuffs.


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

You wear the pants, you choose. I personally decide by type of fabric. For example, a pair of slim, FF slacks of heavy wool with an overly large cuff (like 2.5 in) is awesome to me.

Personally, I am not a fan of that loafer pictured and the recommendations otherwise are probably because it is sort of inelegant. But thats personal opinion. It reminds me of what my Italian uncles like to wear.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Cadillac-89 said:


> I wanted to get something like in the image below but someone above suggested against it. Any reasons why? I'll probably go for it anyways.


Those are truly dreadful. I see nursing home residents wearing things like that. Please, please, please don't buy them.

The reason? The toe shape is very potato like. The coarse stitching is very inelegant and adds to a total lack of dressiness. Not casual enough for brunch in the country nor dressy enough for the office.


----------



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

Sator said:


> Those are truly dreadful. I see nursing home residents wearing things like that. Please, please, please don't buy them.
> 
> The reason? The toe shape is very potato like. The coarse stitching is very inelegant and adds to a total lack of dressiness. Not casual enough for brunch in the country nor dressy enough for the office.


I don't know how elegant I'm looking to go - Any pictured suggestions by you (no laces please)?


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

With the exception of jeans and formal wear (tuxedo), the only rule about cuffs that makes any sense to me is if you like cuffs then have your trousers cuffed and if you don't fancy cuffs then don't.

I have been having my trousers cuffed for over 50 years so I expect that I have been in and out of fashion a number of times. As I don't pay much attention to fashion, I have no idea.

I prefer to let the ladies worry about what is in or out of fashion and buy garments that fit the style that I like. 

I think most folks here would advise you to wear lace up shoes with a suit and save the slip-on style for more casual wear and I would agree with them.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## bluesmobile_440 (Mar 17, 2008)

Right now the in thing among my peers (20-25 year olds) is flat front non cuffed pants. I think that's what the tailor was referring to. I have plenty of single pleat trousers that aren't cuffed. To each his own I suppose.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Orsini said:


> I understand that cuffs do not get much respect in the UK or the Continent. I expect that would extend to the Commonwealth as well. In the US, the current convention seems to be cuffs with suits. That does not mean you have to do it that way...


You are correct, it's just a style thing here. But there are always exceptions.



Sator said:


> I agree. Anything less than 12 Oz weight needs cuffs ie most RTW trousers need cuffs.


This is an old argument which isn't always quite right for two reasons 1) a less than perfect drape is preferable to the look of cuffs IMO and 2) more importantly, most good suit trousers these days have additional weight built in to the bottom of the trouser leg to obviate the perceived necessity for cuffs.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Cuffs were a matter of preference....*

until recently. The newer slim cut suits; eg, BB Fitzgerald and Regent, do not look well with cuffs. Personally, I haven't worn cuffs for a couple of decades, but I have seen a lot of well-dressed gentlemen wearing cuffs. I generally don't follow fashion trends, but I do like the slim cut suits since they fit my build. And I think they would look silly with cuffs.

As for the loafers, they are simply inelegant. Wearing these shoes makes the matter of cuffs a moot point.


----------



## fruityoaty (Jan 18, 2008)

dfloyd said:


> As for the loafers, they are simply inelegant. Wearing these shoes makes the matter of cuffs a moot point.


Agreed. They look like what my dad wore when used to wear polyester pants and white socks.

See if you can find some AE Graysons on sale:

Now that is a sexy shoe.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

dragon said:


> I cuff all my pants on my suits. Generally, the rule is : Cuffs on pleats and no cuffs on flat fronts.
> 
> I think your tailor is incorrect that cuffs are out.


I sometimes follow that general rule with khakis, but never with suits. I always cuff my flat front pants on suits. Cuffs are always a matter of style preference, and for me, I love the weight or heft (and resulting drape) they give pants legs.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

*Well soe guys still wear them...*

Actually,

Many forum members will cringe at this, but according to the trendy menswear magazines such as GQ and Esquire, cuffed pants are having a bit of a "moment" right now. See this recent picture of Orlando Bloom. Looking around the Internet you can find many pictures of the Tom Ford and the like wearing cuffs as well. The "current" crop of cuffs all seem to be rather large/deep.

As for the loafers thing: I didn't read this whole thread, but loafers may not be the best bet for a suit. Personally, I wear loafers with my suits in a situation such as Fridays when I don't have on a tie. But many will strictly advise balmorals with a suit, and find even bluchers to be too casual. Your best bet for the suit you described is a pair of black cap toe bals IMO.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Rossini said:


> You are correct, it's just a style thing here. But there are always exceptions...


Thank you for confirming that.

I expect that cuffs also preclude the use of guardsman slant. Too bad...


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

you wanted cuffs to begin with. so do just that. you can always change your mind later. but not the other way around.


----------



## fitzwright (May 2, 2008)

Cuffs for me! I have two similar suits one with cuffs, one without, and I definitely prefer the way the cuffs look. I'm 6' 3" ish and 230 so I think the cuffs look good with my proportions. In or out of fashion doesn't matter if it doesn't look good on you.

Some of my friends that are more slender and/or shorter look best in flat fronts without cuffs.


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

Cuffs/No Cuffs, Pleats-single or double or Flat Front, Single Breasted or Double, Two Button or Three etc. etc. etc.

All personal preferences and are never truly out of style unless you abide by GQ and questionably qualified fashion writers in the newspapers.

I suppose depending on a person's frame some of these styles will flatter and others not.

I tend to prefer single pleats and no cuffs these days, but that could change and in the rotation there are plenty of cuffs, double pleats, flat fronts and all.

Can't do loafers though.


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

Over on the trad forum, most of us cuff everything @ 1 & 3/4 inches with little to no break - some even make a statement by cuffing black tie. In any case, I would cuff, it's more of a finished look and definately appropriate if you plan to wear loafers.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

The Duke liked cuffs with flat fronts :icon_smile:


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

I like pleats with cuffs on my suit pants.....


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

The Louche said:


> Actually,
> 
> Many forum members will cringe at this, but according to the trendy menswear magazines such as GQ and Esquire, cuffed pants are having a bit of a "moment" right now. See this recent picture of Orlando Bloom. Looking around the Internet you can find many pictures of the Tom Ford and the like wearing cuffs as well. The "current" crop of cuffs all seem to be rather large/deep.


Good God you mean to say that my young fogeyism is in fashion again?

First, they came for my Barbour and I said nothing, next they came for my narrow repp ties and I said nothing and now they come for my cuffs. Splendid.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

a tailor said:


> you wanted cuffs to begin with. so do just that. you can always change your mind later. but not the other way around.


+1. I recently bought several new pair of flat front odd trousers. Taking my cue from the old "pleats=cuffs; flat=no cuff" dictum, I had them made up without cuffs. Mistake...and one I can't now correct. From now on everything will have 2" cuffs, pleats or no.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mark from Plano said:


> +1. I recently bought several new pair of flat front odd trousers. Taking my cue from the old "pleats=cuffs; flat=no cuff" dictum, I had them made up without cuffs. Mistake...and one I can't now correct. From now on everything will have 2" cuffs, pleats or no.


Once you get used to cuffs on everything, it is hard to go the other way. Other than my tuxedo pants and jeans, it is all cuffs. If I had it to do over again, I might even throw caution to the wind and cuff my formal pants.


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

Sator said:


> Those are truly dreadful. I see nursing home residents wearing things like that. Please, please, please don't buy them.
> 
> The reason? The toe shape is very potato like. The coarse stitching is very inelegant and adds to a total lack of dressiness. Not casual enough for brunch in the country nor dressy enough for the office.


My thoughts verbatim.

Cordovan


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Cadillac-89 said:


> I don't know how elegant I'm looking to go - Any pictured suggestions by you (no laces please)?


You cannot go more inelegant than that pair. A pair of black leather sneakers would almost be preferable.

If you must wear something without laces then I suggest an elasticated side shoe like this:

Or else a pair of monk straps:


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

Definitely out in Sydney. Even I am over cuffed pants, although wearing a heavy worsted Zegna suit today that was cuffed years back.

Just as an aside, last 3 days while walking during my lunchbreak in Sydney CBD on each day I counted over 150 people. Guess how many guys in business attire were wearing brown shoes.?

Day 1 = 3
Day 2 = 1
Day 3 = 2

Or 1.3% of male business population. Brown shoes are definitely out...at least in Sydney!


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Zubberah said:


> Definitely out in Sydney. Even I am over cuffed pants, although wearing a heavy worsted Zegna suit today that was cuffed years back.
> 
> Just as an aside, last 3 days while walking during my lunchbreak in Sydney CBD on each day I counted over 150 people. Guess how many guys in business attire were wearing brown shoes.?
> 
> ...


Were the other 98.7% wearing thongs?
:devil:


----------



## spectre (May 12, 2007)

Zubberah said:


> Definitely out in Sydney. Even I am over cuffed pants, although wearing a heavy worsted Zegna suit today that was cuffed years back.
> 
> Just as an aside, last 3 days while walking during my lunchbreak in Sydney CBD on each day I counted over 150 people. Guess how many guys in business attire were wearing brown shoes.?
> 
> ...


 It's the same in Melbourne but who cares. I love brown shoes and cuffs. If you're going to dress in line with average Australian standards you're going to look very mediocre.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Personally, I like to think that the reason that black shoes predominate here is because of the British influence. That said, like the well-dressed Frenchman, I am only an anglophile in matters of dress. As long as we spell "colour" rather than "color" I shall continue to wear black shoes to work.


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

Cadillac-89 said:


> I agree that this guy must not like cuffs. Actually I don't think the guy I talked to is the tailor himself - He's either the owner of the store or just someone who works there and I think the manager of the place does the alterations. Also I remember going in there and buying a pair of casual/dressy black shoes that he said I could wear with jeans, which I would never do so obviously he is just a little too modern for my tastes. I think I'll go with the cuffs.
> 
> Also, having to do with the shoes, there is a shoe store chain here in Vancouver called Ingledew's where I plan on buying the shoes. Their current catalog can be seen here: https://www.ingledews.com/?action=view_catalog&Join_ID=176971. I wanted to get something like in the image below but someone above suggested against it. Any reasons why? I'll probably go for it anyways.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!


I don't like loafers with a suit...that mocassin style seems very casual to me for a suit. I prefer balmoral/oxfords.

I go with Sator's recommendation- If you want a slip on, go with a nice sleek monk strap.


----------



## academe (Mar 9, 2008)

I personally don't wear cuffs on my trousers, but it's largely because I'm not very tall (5'8"). IMO cuffs on shorter people tends to emphasize their lack of height; cuffs tend to look better on taller individuals, where the cuff doesn't draw attention to their relatively short legs. Other than that, they're classic and I wouldn't buy your tailor's "out of fashion" explanation.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

Cadillac-89 said:


> I was talking to a local tailor today asking about alterations on my new suit, and when I asked for a quote on the alterations mentioning cuffs, he said he wouldn't recommend getting them. He said that he hasn't even done cuffs in at least a year and a half and that people might think it's an old suit if I did get them. It's a single breasted wool charcoal suit with single pleated pants. And I'm not exactly looking to be modern. I also plan on buying a new pair of penny loafers or something similar (no laces) to wear with this suit for a wedding this June. I've seen other posts on this topic on this forum, but they are a couple years old. What do you guys think?


Cuffs will never be out. Do you really want to wear penny loafers to a wedding?


----------



## geosync (Aug 11, 2004)

I just saw on The Satorialist today that cuffs are in, on shorts.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

I hope cuffs aren't out...all of my pants (except my formal wear and jeans) have cuffs....even my dockers are cuffed!! Wow I'd be really "out-of-fashion".


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Personally I don't care if cuffs are "in" or "out". I don't wear them, have never worn them, and probably never will wear them; and I don't think I have ever really given any thought to whether they were in or out of fashion. It wouldn't matter anyway because I just don't like them. Besides, I thought the members of this forum paid no attention to what was in or out of fashion.

Cruiser


----------



## JimB-MI (Apr 28, 2008)

In the last several weeks, I've purchased four pairs of pants. Two plain front and two pleated. I had the option to cuff or not. I chose not to.

In fact, now that I think about it, none of the pants I'm currently wearing have cuffs.

So, I guess for me, cuffs are out.


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

*Cuffs: Forever*

I just took 2 nice and casual poplin (BB) rack suits to the my tailor today (I'm a perfect 40R) and had them cuffed (pants were pleated, just as they typically are for me) and I specified a high, 1 3/4" cuff. Why? They are a classic. i.e. Cary Grant preferred a cuff of that height most years as did the classic, best dressed gentlemen of the 30's and 40's, the era when men really knew how to dress in my view. So, I emulate what they perfected to great applause, typically.

But, more importantly, cuffs add weight to pants' legs, therefore adding to the flow and drape---the elegance of the clothing.

So, your tailor is goofy on this point, IMHO. Albeit, pleats are somewhat out of mainstream fashion now in that the plain front, somewhat pegged, uncuffed look is more in current vogue. (Brad Pitt trying to look cool/different/new uncuffed and unpleated in the film Mr. and Mrs. Smith is an example.) Un-cufffed is never as nice a tailored look regardless, so it will pass on quickly this time, just as it did for Steve McQueen in its last go 'round. Trust me on the idea of going classic in menswear. It works best always. Good luck.


----------



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

indylion said:


> Cuffs will never be out. Do you really want to wear penny loafers to a wedding?


Sure - The bride is Filipino and I don't think their side is planning on being real dressy, and there isn't exactly going to be a lot of people who wear suits daily there. From what I'm reading on this forum, I think the styles are a bit different where some of you guys are. Either that or you're all like my Grandpa - Old school downtown Businessmen. He told me not to get cuffs because he says they always fill with dirt!


----------



## chainsaw4130 (Apr 30, 2008)

Seems to me to cuff or not to cuff is a personal choice. For me, I have pants with and without cuffs.


----------



## fruityoaty (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't know if anyone else shares this opinion, but for me it depends almost entirely on the shoes I'm wearing. I don't like cuffs with boat shoes or loafers, but I like them with bluchers. Considering the origin of cuffs, maybe I have it backwards, but that is my taste.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Cadillac-89 said:


> Sure - The bride is Filipino and I don't think their side is planning on being real dressy, and there isn't exactly going to be a lot of people who wear suits daily there. From what I'm reading on this forum, I think the styles are a bit different where some of you guys are. Either that or you're all like my Grandpa - Old school downtown Businessmen. He told me not to get cuffs because he says they always fill with dirt!


Well, some us here in the Philippines still try to best appropriately, you know.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Cadillac-89 said:


> ...I wanted to get something like in the image below but someone above suggested against it. Any reasons why? I'll probably go for it anyways.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!


Assuming you are in the United States and desire a classic presentation then you would probably wish to fore go loafers with a suit -- certainly for business...


----------



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

acidicboy said:


> Well, some us here in the Philippines still try to best appropriately, you know.


I didn't mean anything by it, it's just that their traditions are a bit different and I just don't think they are planning on going super dressy is all.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Cadillac-89 said:


> ...my Grandpa...told me not to get cuffs because he says they always fill with dirt!


Well, he is right about that part. Cuffs (as well as pockets on dress shirts, for that matter) do tend to collect a lot of trash. In that respect, they do give you one more miserable maintenance item to take care of...


----------



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

You guys persuaded me not to get loafers. I went shopping yesterday and picked up a couple things, among them a new pair of Italian made black Wingtips from Ingledew's. The people I were with were trying to get me to buy something more casual, but I refused. Can't go wrong with a good pair of Wingtips.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Orsini said:


> Assuming you are in the United States and desire a classic presentation then you would probably wish to fore go loafers with a suit -- certainly for business...


Interesting, I was at a meeting on Friday that two guys (from different companies) from the U.S. had flown over to be at. They both had center vents, turn-ups (cuffs), one with a textured white shirt, bright power ties, and loafers. They certainly stood out.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Its your suit, your choice: Cuffs have certainly not gone out at all all that may happened is that RTW makers may not favour them: After all if there are no fashions, they sell less. 
Here, he does not like cuffs - fine but he should keep his opinion to himself: He is probably better at talking than tailoring if truth be known.


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

Cadillac-89 said:


> You guys persuaded me not to get loafers. I went shopping yesterday and picked up a couple things, among them a new pair of Italian made black Wingtips from Ingledew's. The people I were with were trying to get me to buy something more casual, but I refused. Can't go wrong with a good pair of Wingtips.


I perused the Ingledew website and everything looked pretty bad.

These looked the best.

But you already got your shoes so....

Congratulations anyway on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

neyus said:


> I perused the Ingledew website and everything looked pretty bad.
> 
> These looked the best.
> 
> ...


I agree the website doesn't do any justice for the store, but they're known around Vancouver as a high end shoe store. I don't see anything where it says "These looked the best." Also I'm just a guest at the wedding, but thanks anyways!


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

chainsaw4130 said:


> Seems to me to cuff or not to cuff is a personal choice. For me, I have pants with and without cuffs.


^ This this the best answer I have seen on this thread. For some of us, cuffs will only be out when federal law prohibits wearing sacks, repp ties, argyles etc. Well, on second thought, a lot of people would then risk the jail time.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cuffs for me. Thank god you did not get that loafer, good choice there. Sator, I was going to suggest monk strap too if no laces were the prerequisite. I was not a fan of them until recently but now think they add a new dimension to shoe choice.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

After years of no cuffs I put cuffs on all of my pleated pants now, even had french cuffs put on the ones with not enough material left to make a real cuff. To me the cuff just looks more classic and I am stickin' with them.


----------



## Emma Peel (May 5, 2008)

DougNZ said:


> Were the other 98.7% wearing thongs?
> :devil:


That's funny!

Keep in mind that most of the people at the helm of large fashion corporations and those who have enough influence to sway opinions are only able to accrue greater wealth from marketing styles that will sell. If you are already wearing/ already own something, you might not buy as much this season.

The recent regurgitation of the 80's is a great example. Retailers have made a killing selling tons of crappy cheap accessories, in addition to skinny jeans, leggings, etc.

Your tailor may not own Prada, but he reads and obeys what the mainstream has to say about it- and for the leaders of the fashion pack it's all about making money. These people don't care about ART. The CEO of Gucci used to be an ice-cream mogul for God's sake- what does he know about cuffs?


----------



## Emma Peel (May 5, 2008)

I really didn't intend to say that Prada and Gucci don't make beautiful high quality clothes, but rather that the fashion industry in general tends to be guided by profit over taste. 

It sounds like you've made up your mind anyway!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^ Emma, welcome to the forum! As to the subject of this thread, chainsaw4130 said it perfectly...having trouser legs cuffed or not is a personal choice and having some with and others without cuffs, is the perfect choice for me. :icon_smile:


----------



## CharlesAlexander (Apr 21, 2008)

> I cuff all my pants on my suits. Generally, the rule is : Cuffs on pleats and no cuffs on flat fronts.


+1

I prefer cuffs on pleated pants because I feel it helps keep the shape. On flats I prefer to not have them. Cuffs are by no means "out", it comes down to personal preference.

Most of my pants are flats, though.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm 51, so I don't care if they are "in" or "out." 

On my suits and nicest dress pants, I like them and will have them. 

(Stomps foot and says, "So there!!")


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Of course cuffs are out. If they were in how would you see them.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Frankly I don't give a monkey's whether turn ups ( cuffs) are in or out! This is the sort of thing that IMO does not depend on trends as much as say wide or narrow legs on trousers. 

I tend to subscribe to the rule of thumb that says no turn ups on plain fronts and turn ups if you like on pleated trousers. I like turn ups and think they add a touch of class to a pair of pants. However if one is short or a little below average height, then trousers with no turn ups do give the illusion of a longer leg length.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Rossini said:


> Interesting, I was at a meeting on Friday that two guys (from different companies) from the U.S. had flown over to be at. They both had center vents, turn-ups (cuffs), one with a textured white shirt, bright power ties, and loafers. They certainly stood out.


Loafers for non-glamor-industry business... Seems risky to me.

I am curious: would you say their attire had any negative impact on their results?


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

*Forever cuffs!*

I have no idea where that tailor or owner was coming from but he is dead wrong!

I always have my pants with pleats cuffed, but never those without. This is the general rule for good reason, howver, this is personal taste issue, of course. So, whatever.

Nevertheless, for me, dressy pants have to have pleats, thus it is a default to cuffs anyway. Cuffs add drape and elegance to dressy pants, especially if you have spent some money for great fabric. I always have mine cut to a full 1 3/4" too. I think it looks best and it always gets compliments because that much cuff adds that classy elegance of the 30's. Most dressy pants were cuffed then at 1 3/4" or 1 5/8."

Here is a rule that works for me: the only flat front pants I own are khakis and jeans, period.

As for dressy casual shoes, you could check out Alan Edmonds shoes in that catagory. They have some very nice ones from which to select at a not too stiff price...they wear a very long time, too. Great company still making a famous high quality product in America, although they have some shoes from Europe, too. Honestly now, I think the shoe you are considering is simply too clunky to wear with a nice suit.

Oh, go ahead and go for the elegance anyway...lot's more fun and women LOVE it.

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

*Wow, just caught the date!!*

Sheeze, for some reason this popped up as a current topic when I logged on! Not sure why, but hadn't been on the site for a while and didn't see this the last fewe times I have been. Anyway, I'll leave the post up. Perhaps there is other comment out there on the subject...although we've reviewed this cuffs matter several times before.


----------



## scubasteve (Aug 20, 2008)

DEG said:


> Sheeze, for some reason this popped up as a current topic when I logged on! Not sure why, but hadn't been on the site for a while and didn't see this the last fewe times I have been. Anyway, I'll leave the post up. Perhaps there is other comment out there on the subject...although we've reviewed this cuffs matter several times before.


I remember reading a cuffs/no cuffs thread in the last couple of weeks, and was wondering why the OP said it "had been awhile" since we had one of these posts.

Took me awhile to see how old the post was.


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

*A matter of personal style!*

Cuffs are DEFINITELY not out. I have standard (1-3/4") cuffs on all my suits. Though most of my dress pants are pleated, some are flat fronts ... and guess what? I have cuffs on them, too. Why? Simply because I like the look. Rules about pleats/cuffs, flat/no cuffs are just limitations on one's personal style and preferences.

If you're confident wearing a look, go with it.


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

From Esquire's Encyclopedia of 20th Century Men's Fashion

Cuffs. The rule here depends on several things: suit style, fabric and -when yome right down to it - preference. British-oriented tweed or a soft flannel looks better cuffed; hard-finished worsteds can take a razor-sharp crease that one may not want to break with a cuff. "Weighting" lightweight summer trousers with cuffs helps them retain their shape. Narrower bottomed trousers are more apt to go cuffless, while the true natural-shoulder traditionalist would never dream of decuffing his trousers. Leaving off cuffs lengthens the line of trousers, helps make a short man look taller. Degree of dressiness is no criterion - sport slacks can go cuffless (why have dirt catchers on the golf course or picnic grounds?) About the only general statement that can be made is that softer and heavier goods look better cuffed; whether or not you choose that more advanced look of cufflessness for your smooth-finished fabrics depends, of course, upon your own taste.


----------



## Limniscate (Jul 23, 2008)

Wait, once you cuff a pair of pants, you can't switch them to no-cuffs?


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I wear mostly flat fronts,*

but I can't abide cuffs in pleats or flat front. Haven't worn cuffs since the 1950s.


----------



## deandbn (Mar 6, 2006)

I think the OP's tailor is getting confused between style and fashion. Cuffs may go in and out of fashion repeatedly, but never go out of style.

So if you cuff your trousers they will always look stylish. 

This seems to me to be much more important than to be merely fashionable for some short period of time.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Cuffs around the world?*

What are the regional differences?

Cuffs common--at least among gentlemen--in the British Isles and North America.

No cuffs pretty much everywhere else (e.g., France, Germany, Scandinavia, eastern Europe, Italy, Russia, etc., most non-Commonwealth nations).

Is that accurate?


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Cuffs on short legged men?*

I understand cuffs are especially appropriate for gentlemen with long legs, where as no cuffs "lengthen" the leg of short legged men. Correct?

I happen to be tall (6' 2.5"), but my height is disproportionately in my trunk (inseam of 29.5"!). Based on my height, most would say cuffs. Based on on inseam, especially in proportion to my total height, it sounds like no cuffs! What you think?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike89LX (Jan 15, 2009)

I hate cuffs and pleats, but I suppose I'm in the minority there. This thread is so old the people who's wedding he was going to are probably already divorced


----------



## Cavaliere (Oct 25, 2006)

Pr B, you are mistaken: I do NOT recall seeing uncuffed pants in more than 20 years - save, of course, for jeans - in the country which most of the world's best dressed men are pleased to call home, namely, Italy. The standard depth of cuffs in Italy is (and has long been) five centimetres. It is not uncommon however to see tall, slim men wearing cuffs exceeding six centimetres.

Well-dressed German men follow the Italian fashion, particularly in Bavaria and other southern regions.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I would suggest no cuffs for your leg length and height. I have cuffed and uncuffed depending on the fabric, and I am 6' 4" with a little over 32" inseam. Personally, I like uncuffed on myself.



Mike89LX said:


> This thread is so old the people who's wedding he was going to are probably already divorced


Awesome.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I like cuffs on pants


Reason enough to get them.

I wear flat front pants exclusively. I used to go by the loose rule of no cuffs on flats, always on pleats. I just had a suit made with cuffed flat front pants and Im a big fan so far. I'm certainly going to get them on my next suit. I think they look really cool on trim flat front trousers.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

If you look at recent pictures of European men, cuffs are a prominent attribute to suit trousers today.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

No they are NOT


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cavaliere said:


> Pr B, you are mistaken: I do NOT recall seeing uncuffed pants in more than 20 years - save, of course, for jeans - in the country which most of the world's best dressed men are pleased to call home, namely, Italy. The standard depth of cuffs in Italy is (and has long been) five centimetres. It is not uncommon however to see tall, slim men wearing cuffs exceeding six centimetres.
> 
> Well-dressed German men follow the Italian fashion, particularly in Bavaria and other southern regions.


Five centimeters is approximately two (1.96) inches. Six would be 2 1/3 inches. That sounds a little extreme for the U. S. I have to remind my tailor to give me 1 1/2 inch cuffs, or he defaults to 1 1/4 inch, which is way to '50s for me.

I like cuffs in odd trousers, and I have done most of my suits that way, but I believe that some of the newer, more lean-cut suits really wouldn't look very good with cuffs of whatever depth. Un-cuffed for that type of "modern" look, as for evening wear, is a cleaner and in a way more elegant look, to my eye.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

This feels like a real timewarp question. From a UK/Europe perspective
this question was asked in 1990!
I know for a fact (due to a certain event) that the last time I wore cuffs on trousers was early December 1989.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

mysharona said:


> If you look at recent pictures of European men, cuffs are a prominent attribute to suit trousers today.


That is just pure fabrication! The pictures you are looking at are definitely not of Euorpeans then.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*"Off the Cuff" Blog*

Cf. https://www.mensflair.com/style-advice/to-cuff-or-not-to-cuff.php

Excepts:

"... in Europe cuffed trousers are less common. The fact that his wife is German certainly explains her dislike of cuffs. The German aesthetic, when it comes to function over form and elegant austerity over lively embellishment, is fairly well known."

"Flat front trousers are pretty much the rule in Europe."

"Generally speaking, pleated trousers are far more common in the United States than in Europe. The only caveat to this generalization is England, where you'll still see pleats a little more often than elsewhere on the Continent. It's also still fairly normal to see pleats on both American and English suit pants."

"Pleated and cuffed trousers just look American, especially with the fuller cuts favored by American brands like Brook Brothers."


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

In my opinion they have been out for years. A good reason to wear them, more stylish.

Sometimes you can be so wrong you end up right!


----------



## Bowling Greener (Aug 24, 2008)

I still see some older men wear them around these parts, especially some of the tenured professors on campus. Other than that, cuffs are basically out.

I think they can still work as a tasteful expression of personal style, much in the same way as wearing a bowtie. They can make the pants look better on taller men, but not necessarily shorter ones like myself.


----------



## WONGSTER (Dec 28, 2008)

No cuffs looks smoother and trendier. If you are fit/thin, the no cuff look is right for you..


----------



## The Heirophant (Jan 13, 2009)

I like turn-ups (although today I am wearing trousers without them).

I certainly don't think they are "out" in the UK whatever people say as I see them fairly often.

I am in the habit of having two pairs of trousers with a suit and often get one pair with turn-ups and one pair without.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> That is just pure fabrication! The pictures you are looking at are definitely not of Euorpeans then.


How would you know? You're British. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Preu Pummel said:


> How would you know? You're British. :icon_smile_big:


You sir, yes sir you sir, I will see you at dawn. Appoint a second, and you may bring your own pistols! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

As others have stated in past posts, I cuff everything except jeans and tuxedo pants. Mostly 1 1/2"


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

Cuffs are certainly 99% of the suits done here in San Diego. :icon_smile:


----------

